# Parking lot



## Big Ford (Sep 3, 2010)

I have been plowing driveways and small parking lots i was asked to price out a big lot and i am just trying to see what most people charge by the sq ft i have herd 2cents but i thought i would see what you guys charge.thanks for your time


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Got a pix of this place?


----------



## Big Ford (Sep 3, 2010)

No but its wide open a few light polls,131,565 sq ft


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So with tax,you think you can get 3,000.00 a plow for it?


----------



## Big Ford (Sep 3, 2010)

well i think they don't pay tax,and i am just trying to see what everyone charges per sq ft on big lots and they want a season contract.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Why aren't they paying tax,your in NY.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

You can also figure it out by hourly.
For example say it takes you 2 hours to plow the whole thing.
You want to make $200 an hour so.
1-3 $400
4-6 $800
and so on.
So with that in mind, take your average yearly snowfall say 60 inches.
Divide by 3 you get 20 pushs at $200 a push and your season contract is $4,000 for plowing only.


----------



## gwhalen3 (Jan 15, 2010)

ssshhhhh geesh who are you the effin tax police !!! you re on the wrong team man!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just making sure he don't get stuck paying the sales tax out of his pocket.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow u guys have to pay tax on a service in ny?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1525304 said:


> Wow u guys have to pay tax on a service in ny?


Yes, and even better,in NY if your collecting sales tax you have to pay a 50.00 fee every other year for the privilege of collecting it for the state.


----------



## Moose's Mowing (Oct 6, 2012)

grandview;1525606 said:


> Yes, and even better,in NY if your collecting sales tax you have to pay a 50.00 fee every other year for the privilege of collecting it for the state.


un-frickin-real......that's as stupid as wiping before you poop.:laughing:


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

MJ Services;1526054 said:


> un-frickin-real......that's as stupid as wiping before you poop.:laughing:


Wait...we're sopposed to wipe after we poop? Damn, no wonder people have been looking at me funny all these years.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Laszlo Almasi;1526069 said:


> Wait...we're sopposed to wipe after we poop? Damn, no wonder people have been looking at me funny all these years.


You almost owed me a new keyboard. 
I was taking a drink of my coffee and almost sprayed it all over my keyboard laughing.:laughing:


----------

